# "Budget" CO2 reactor ideas (less DIY the better).



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2008)

I'm looking for a good inline CO2 reactor to go with my 180 litre tank.  I really like the look of the AquaMedic 1000 but its a little over budget (unless I can find one second hand).  Anyhow, it needs to connect to 11mm hose (tetratec ex700).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2008)

Hi mate, you may wanna give this a go.http://cgi.ebay.com/Co2-Ball-Reactor-Li ... m153.l1262
I have one but havn't got round to installing it so i can't give you an opinion, it "looks" like it will work well..........


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2008)

I've looked at those, and from what I've read they need to be installed internally, to avoid leaks 

I've found this:

http://www.saltwater-aquarium-supplies.com/aquarium-water-filters.html 

which just goes inline, but has no CO2 connector.  I have a little "T" piece that I could put inline just before this reactor which would allow me to inject CO2 into the reactor chamber.  Anyone think this would work OK?


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Mar 2008)

I injected the CO2 ahead of my CO2 reactor and find it really diffused brilliantly.  The CO2 bubbles flew into the reactor and broke up perfectly and I got 100% diffusion.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2008)

Excellent, thats good to know   I might stump up for the one I linked too then in that case...  Just need something to put inside it.  I might be cheap and see if I can scrounge a few bioballs from somewhere


----------



## ulster exile (5 Mar 2008)

Dev, I hope nobody minds but I think we may have been having the same thoughts so I'm linking to a recent thread of mine on my usual forum as it may answer some of your own questions about adapting it...

tfc thread re: CO2 reactor

Incidentally, the phosphate reactor in the first post is made by the same people but is cheaper than the one posted by you earlier.

I hope it's of help!


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Mar 2008)

DevUK said:
			
		

> Excellent, thats good to know   I might stump up for the one I linked too then in that case...  Just need something to put inside it.  I might be cheap and see if I can scrounge a few bioballs from somewhere



I've got Bioballs in mine, but thinking of taking them out when I use it again as most guys on APC with DIY reactors just have them empty.  As long as the CO2 and water are flowing in at the top then the CO2 mixes well regardless it seems.  My Bioballs have got a fair amount of debris collected on them at the moment.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Incidentally, the phosphate reactor in the first post is made by the same people but is cheaper than the one posted by you earlier.
> 
> I hope it's of help!



Yeah, thats the one I have my eye on, just didn't want to post a direct link


----------



## ulster exile (5 Mar 2008)

Soz!


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2008)

No probs 

I've been browsing around on APC and found a nice article about making a diffuser/reactor using a Hagen elite mini filter (tiny thing!)  Looks like an interesting concept for about Â£10.  Quite small and easy to hide inside my tank too


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Mar 2008)

Sounds like they are nicking the Tom Barr needle wheel thread. lol

He is using a small powerhead and putting staggered holes in the impellor which aparently shreds the CO2 into mist.  Much like the first hour or so after bleaching a disc before it turns into bubbles again.

I am trying this method as soon as the maxijet MP400 I ordered from aquatics-online arrives.

Garuf started the thread below on it:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1047

Andy


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Mar 2008)

Looks very interesting   I might well give this a try, thanks for the info!


----------

